# VapeCon Cloud Blowing Competition



## VapeCon

Hello all 

Please can we have an estimate below of how many of you will be entering the VapeCon cloud chasing competition at VapeCon 2015.

For those of you who are unsure of what this is please see below rules for the competition. Once you have read through the rules please click the RSVP button below so we can have enough Juice on the day for all our contestants.

Prizes will be announced soon.

*Rules:*


Each Contestant will be given the same juice to compete with, this will be Sponsored by a company called Northern Craft Vapes on the day
Contestants are each given a number and chase back to back through a process of elimination.
Each contestant gets 2 attempts on their first chase, 2 attempts on their second and so forth until we have our final four contestants all of which will get one more attempt on their final chase.
Judges will give a score out of 10 based on the following:
Distance of cloud
Density of cloud
Volume of cloud
*Judges:


@PeterHarris 
@HappyCamper 
@Vapington 
@devdev 
*
Good luck to those who will be entering and start exercising those lungs 

[rsvp=11349]Click here to RSVP[/rsvp]

abdul 1
Benjamin Cripps 1
BigAnt 1
Brendz 1
Dave 1
dr phil 1
Gambit 1
JW Flynn 2
mc_zamo 1
Paulie 1
Prian 1
shaunnadan 1

Total: 13

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Just posting here so I can follow  Good luck to all the contestants


----------



## WHITELABEL

@VapeCon cool can't wait. Mind if I ask what the reason is behind all using the same juice is? Would be cool if we were allowed to bring our own "cloud juice". Would also be helpful to practice with beforehand. Unknown juice is going to wick differently on different coils, wattages etc.


----------



## Avi_RB7

I would like to join but I can't click "RSVP" on Tapatalk


----------



## Guunie

What the hell...put me down as well, sounds like it will be a lot of fun with my plumeveil...can't use rsvp via tapatalk either


----------



## Vapington

Gambit said:


> @VapeCon cool can't wait. Mind if I ask what the reason is behind all using the same juice is? Would be cool if we were allowed to bring our own "cloud juice". Would also be helpful to practice with beforehand. Unknown juice is going to wick differently on different coils, wattages etc.



Levels the playing field. The juice will be made 90VG for the competition

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Juntau

Innnnnn .... gonna make it rain ️


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET

Vapington said:


> Levels the playing field. The juice will be made 90VG for the competition



24mg, last man standing is the winner 
Seriously though, good luck with the cloud blowing everyone


----------



## Brendz

Question: what nicotine level would the juice be? As I vape anything less than 3mg and usaully vape 0mg.

I would like to enter


----------



## Yiannaki

It will be zero mg bud.  I'm sure they don't want to give anyone silvers with their crazy low builds

Reactions: Like 2


----------

